# Isn’t she lovely?



## Apismellifera (Oct 12, 2014)

http://topbarhives.info/isnt-she-lovely/

My first inspection of the year... More info & pics at the link, I wanted to do something special that wouldn't work here...


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Very nice photo! Haven't seen any of mine since about October, from the amount of pollen going into the hives today (high about 65F) I think the queens may have survived so far. I've got my fingers crossed. First chance I have the time, I'm going to start looking.


----------



## krista45036 (Oct 7, 2014)

a beautiful queen!

thinking of stevie wonder's song....


----------



## Apismellifera (Oct 12, 2014)

krista45036 said:


> a beautiful queen!
> 
> thinking of stevie wonder's song....


Oh, you silly people, follow the link!

LOL


----------



## krista45036 (Oct 7, 2014)

u r SO GOOD!

loving his harmonica


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

Wish I had such a knack with a lens...lovely photos...superb lighting.


----------



## Apismellifera (Oct 12, 2014)

WBVC said:


> Wish I had such a knack with a lens...lovely photos...superb lighting.


Nah, all it takes is half decent equipment. This cam was a $150 bundle Fujifilm s4200 from beachcamera.com... I chose it because a guy on the mushroom forum I frequent used it with truly amazing results before he stepped up to Canon. I knew it could do decent macro from his shots, and it's hard to know that about any particular cam, no one talks about it. It was old tech then, but I'm fairly pleased with the macro on autofocus for shots. The lighting was hit or miss, but you can't hardly go wrong with real daylight and take a bunch of shots, film is free and you really can't tell what's going on with the lcd or the viewfinder. You can see how different the lighting is in those, I was basically oriented the same way, I only took 4 shots and at least they were all legible. It was starting to cool down already and I had another 6 bars or so to go.

Krista - LOL. I SO wanted to share that emotion.


----------



## krista45036 (Oct 7, 2014)

can't wait to see what u do with superstition.....:thumbsup:

maybe swarming?


----------



## erikebrown (Oct 27, 2014)

Love the pictures, and nice job with the link. My bees come in exactly 5 weeks, my TBH is ready. Looking forward to having my own pictures someday....

Erik


----------



## Apismellifera (Oct 12, 2014)

Let us know, be sure to get some pics or vid of your bee install! Have you shown us your hive yet?


----------



## e-spice (Sep 21, 2013)

Great looking queen.


----------



## Apismellifera (Oct 12, 2014)

krista45036 said:


> can't wait to see what u do with superstition.....:thumbsup:
> 
> maybe swarming?


I hope to do a split before that...


----------



## EvanS (Feb 27, 2015)

Out of curiosity, which mushroom forum are you on? I use wildmushroomhunting.org


----------



## BeeMoose (Oct 19, 2013)

Very nice pictures and enjoyed the link. Thanks for sharing it.

I'm hoping to be going into my hives here Thursday. Supposed to around 60 then. I haven't been able to get into them for well over a month. Keeping my fingers crossed
I did everything right (or as close as possible).


----------



## Apismellifera (Oct 12, 2014)

Yeh, I was champin' at the bit to get in there, but it's a rare day here that's much over 65 almost all year, have to get a good sunny day with no wind so's not to take a chance chillin' brood when taking the time to really look at each frame. That's why I hardly ever take photos, too much time for the frames out of the box. Good excuse, huh?

shroomery.org - I think it's the best site... Altho' it's pretty sketchy outside of the Mushroom Hunting and Identification board. ;-) The Pub is disgusting.


----------

